# Clean sisal rug poop stain with K2R stain remover



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Due to human error (human asleep upstairs while dog was unable to go outside for extended period) (no, it wasn't me) Liesl had a small accident on our sisal rug. It left a brown stain. We used Resolve and Arm&Hammer carpet powder, with little results.

We then used two applications of K2R stain remover. We used the "brush" that comes on the top of the lid to work the wet spray into the stain, let it dry thoroughly, and then vacuumed it off, twice. Voila, no stain.


----------



## jasonwaugh (Dec 20, 2012)

My pet had vomited on our sisal rug we tried cleaning it the smell ahd gone but stain were still there. We used Woolite Pet Stain Remover which removed the stain completely.


----------

